# toshiba laptop keyboard problem



## apmariano17 (Nov 1, 2010)

f4
h6
p sp ace

Thesep arep th6ep p roblemsp Ip amp h6aving.......
Every time i use the f, h, or p key on my toshiba laptop it does the above. I am constantly having to take out the p's, spaces, sixes, and fours so as to not confuse people when typing. How do we fix this problem?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello apmariano17 and welcome to TSF!

Have you ever had the keyboard removed from the laptop?
Do you remember anything spilling on the keys?

One more thing... What keyboard layout do you use?


----------



## apmariano17 (Nov 1, 2010)

no, we didn't spill anything on the keyboard, and the keys are not sticking. The keyboard is a standard laptop keyboard with ten key on the right. we reloaded the hardware driver, and the onscreen keyboard works fine but the regular keyboard is screwy.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I just want to know the keyboard layout, so you use the standard US 101 Querty keyboard?

The issue is odd. Due to the positions of the keys and thier relative location to the other keys. I would have to say that it is either a keyboard issue or a connection issue. And I would assume that the answer to ever having removed the keyboard is "no"?


----------



## apmariano17 (Nov 1, 2010)

correct. we have never removed the keyboard....I guess it is the standard US 101 Querty?? Not sure if I mentioned this, but the not only does the p key place a space after it, but the spacebar places a p and then a space and the ten key puts a 3+ when using the 3 and the /2 puts a slash in front of it, but it doesn't do that when we use the top numerical numbers. we have never had laptop keyboard issues like this before. The model number of the laptop is SLDB8U-0Q3033 if that helps


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Thank you for that information, I was just about to ask you.

Do you have an external USB keyboard that you can try and use? If the problem replicates itself on an external keyboard it is definitely a software issue.

If it does not replicate it, it still could be either software or hardware.


----------



## apmariano17 (Nov 1, 2010)

Not sure if we have an external one lying around that is usb, but I will look. May be a couple of hours before I respond as we have to pick up our son from school and vote yet. I so appreciate your help.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

first try what gavinzach said with usb keyboard,Ive had a customer with the same issues as you ,I resolved this by removing the key board from the lap top and cleaning the underside of it ,also you can try a can of compressed air to blow on the keys (note)do not do this if its still connected to your laptop as it will blow even more particules on the under side of the laptop and could make matters worse


----------



## apmariano17 (Nov 1, 2010)

sorry...no external keyboard.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

are you confident enough to remove the key board from the lap top


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

how to remove toshibe satellite keyboard is that your model ?

YouTube - Toshiba Satelite P100: Removing and Replacing the Keyboard


----------



## apmariano17 (Nov 1, 2010)

I took the keyboard out and cleaned it...not much there as I suspected, and problem still exists.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello again, did you try and use and external, USB keyboard?


----------



## apmariano17 (Nov 1, 2010)

no..I don't have one...hate to buy one ....I really think it is a software problem


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

That is what I am trying to ascertain. If the external USB keyboard replicates the issue then it is a software issue. If the keyboard works properly, then it is more likely a hardware issue.

In my opinion, it is always good to have a spare keyboard around. You can purchase an inexpensive logitec USB keyboard at Wal Mart for less than $20. But, if you know someone who has one, you could borrow it.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

try and update the driver in device manager,if that does not work delete the driver and reboot your system ,windows will install a new driver


----------

